# Gin



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

What are some of your favorite Gins? and Gin drinks?

I like Tanqueray but it is the only kind I have tasted.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Here is a discusssion on gin from the past. Some good info in there.

Cheers!
_____
rm


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Bombay Sapphire...


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

If you get into martinis, do yourself a favor and get a metal cocktail shaker and two martini glasses. Chill the glasses. Fill the shaker with ice, whatever vermouth and then your gin, Bombay (Saphire), Gordons, etc. Shake the sh#t out of it until there is frost on the outside of the shaker and pour it into the ice cold martini glass and put a double olive toothpick in there and hold it up to the setting sun to watch the yellow and orange reflect off the ice crytals in the glass. Drink before the ice crystal dissapear. Rinse and repeat as necessary, or until you can't make another. BE careful until you've done this a few times as they can get you in trouble. Goes well before a steak dinner.

I love to drink martinis.
Two at the very most.
Three I'm under the table.
Four I'm under the host!
--Dorothy Parker


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Everyday gins - Bombay Sapphire and Boomsma
Premium - Tanqueray 10 and Mercury (hard to find)


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> If you get into martinis, do yourself a favor and get a metal cocktail shaker and two martini glasses. Chill the glasses. Fill the shaker with ice, whatever vermouth and then your gin, Bombay (Saphire), Gordons, etc. Shake the sh#t out of it until there is frost on the outside of the shaker and pour it into the ice cold martini glass and put a double olive toothpick in there and hold it up to the setting sun to watch the yellow and orange reflect off the ice crytals in the glass. Drink before the ice crystal dissapear. Rinse and repeat as necessary, or until you can't make another. BE careful until you've done this a few times as they can get you in trouble. Goes well before a steak dinner.
> 
> I love to drink martinis.
> Two at the very most.
> ...


DAMN!
Now I'm thirsty.

As for martinis, it's also been said,
"One is not enough. Two is too many. Three is just right."


----------



## shark (Nov 18, 2005)

Bombay Sapphire martini, dry, shaken, two olives.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

vodka


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

bombay sapphire, nice and dry, extra dirty


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

I thought you weren't suppose to shake the crap out of gin. I dunno nuthin' but someone told me one time. Shoot, I'll drink it however. I usually drink Sapphire but I think I prefer this stuff...


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

FunkyPorcini said:


> I thought you weren't suppose to shake the crap out of gin. I dunno nuthin' but someone told me one time. Shoot, I'll drink it however. I usually drink Sapphire but I think I prefer this stuff...


There is discussion about bruising gin in the shaking process and molecular layering and what not that I'm not keen to (SeanGAR, want to chime in maybe?). And admittedly a shaken martini is more watered down than a stirred one.

On the other hand, the Brithish Medical Association did a study that there are more antioxidents if gin is shaken. And well, shaken martinis are colder.

It's sort of like, 'do you like your martini with a lemon twist or an olive'?

I'll take mine shaken with an olive please.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Hendrick's Scottish Gin, straight up with a slice of cucumber


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bombay, but lumpy convinced me to buy some plymouth. Haven't tried it out yet though.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

shark said:


> Bombay Sapphire martini, dry, shaken, two olives.


I second that...

I also like London Dry Gin if the funds are tight.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

t'kay said:


> Hendrick's Scottish Gin, straight up with a slice of cucumber


Hendrick's is the good stuff, and many may not be familiar with the brand. If you like gin (I hate it), you owe it to yourself to try Hendricks. It makes Sapphire and the like taste like the stuff in plastic bottle...


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> What are some of your favorite Gins? and Gin drinks?
> 
> I like Tanqueray but it is the only kind I have tasted.


I'm a Sapphire man, myself. Like it more than Tanqueray.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Before I went back to bourbon I was all about Gin. There would not be a bad day for a Gin and Tonic. My favorite Gins are Plymouth, Magellan (got to love the blue), and Tower of London.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Bombay, but lumpy convinced me to buy some plymouth. Haven't tried it out yet though.


 Oh boy do I feel responsible now! Sweet but not overly bitter... plymouth is my go to everyday gin.

Gin Drinks... try either a pink lady (anyone who tells you it's made with rum is a fool) or a gin sling (pretty much a 'red' martini with bitters...) both of those a nice (if a bit girly).

Important Note: Anyone caught using Gordon's Gin will be executed in the name of Good Gin.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Bombay Saphire is the favorite of the few different gins I have drank.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Hendrick's is the good stuff, and many may not be familiar with the brand. If you like gin (I hate it), you owe it to yourself to try Hendricks. It makes Sapphire and the like taste like the stuff in plastic bottle...


 Yeah so I'm a bit of a snob..everyone knows this


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Anyone who drinks Pina Colada isn't snob, it's a cliche cocktail!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Bombay Sapphire...


yup. makes me mean tho. for that reason I avoid gin.

:SM


----------

